# Basic workbench questions/thoughts



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

So I am still working on the design of my workbench…see existing and sketchbook photos. I plan to make either drawers and/or cabinets out of the workbench. I must admit I have not done this before and while I know I can do it…I don't feel that I have a good sense of the infrastructure of this.

Anyway, few basic questions for anyone interested…

1) should I put anything below wood legs of cabinet (i.e. rubber, plastic, to keep off garage floor? not wet to my knowledge)
2) see planned tablesaw placement with outfeed table behind (near wall)...I planned to put 230 outlet in wall behind outfeed table so I could somewhat hide this…then will have a power on/off box in back left corner to maximize safety (ie a locked power box)

I am thinking of installing my router table near where the drill press shows onthe sketchbook photo…perhaps cabinet below so can access router that way…

Thanks for any input…

-Josh


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not much help, but I'll bump this up!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

It is a good idea to keep the wood off the concrete. I either paint concrete with epoxy to seal it or use a piece of treated lumber to keep the wood off the potentially wet floor. Remember to allow for the slope in the garage floor.

The locked power box is a good idea for safety. Make sure you will not be able to unplug the saw as the wood comes off the back end. I ran my power cord down to floor and then over to the wall I placed the cord in a protective cover purchased from HD.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

If I were you, I would not put the miter saw in front of the window. All the sawdust will get kicked back into the window. You may also want good access to shut the blinds when ur not in the shop to prevent burglars from seeing all the tools in your garage.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Unless you have build the house yourself or have spec it out, most garges are a real pain to get power to an outside wall.
Ex: your window area where you want to put your saws.

Good luck with your shop. Oh yeah, you better keep that stroller covered to keep dust out or else the boss will shut down your shop!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My thoughts are that the benches along the wall will be good for some assembly, however there will be times you may want to clamp from underneath/through the workbench. That being said, IMO you will probably want at least one free-standing workbench with NO cabinets/drawers underneath. I still like the idea of benches along the wall, but wanted to point out that there are times you may need more room and/or 360 degree access to your project.


----------



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow great comments! As for the electricity, the electrician did say exactly what you said…we plan to simply run conduit from the ceiling and then eventually paint it so that should fix that issue.

As for the miter saw and the window, I planned to build a metal shield around it, but I certainly could locate it elsewhere…maybe where the drill press shows, as it would also be closer to dust evac…


----------



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

So I just ordered my first table saw…a Sawstop Professional…quick question…when it arrives, should I set it directly on the garage concrete or is there any benefit to putting it on a weightroom grade mat of some sort?


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats on the saw. Did you get the mobile base? I went back and picked one up. Made things much easier.
Mine sits on the concrete. I can't think of any benefit to sitting on a mat - but maybe someone else will comment.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

My sawstop is directly on the concrete, but that's because I got the wheels for it. Wheels probably don't do so well on cushy mats. 
It runs smooth as silk even on concrete so I guess the only other reason I can think of using a mat for is to even out an unlevel floor. Even in that case I would probably use some sort of shims to eliminate any wobble.

Just my $.02


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Put the SS on wheels. Ya won't believe how handy mobility becomes.
Dust collection?


> ?


Paint the walls, install some pegboard panels for tooling storage, add PLENTY of lighting (T-8 flour.), and more outlets than you think that you'll ever need. I put the outlets at 4' above the floor. Since you're gonna use conduit, this should not be a problem. Don't put all the outlets on the same circuit. I'd add a sub panel for the work area just to make sure that you've got plenty of power for your tooling. If ya do it now, you'll be happy later.
Whole house surge protector???? Get one. Ask your elec. contractor.
I know that all this seems overkill, but preplanning is everything.
Bill


----------



## jlane (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be getting the saw next week. I am getting the wheels built into it…I agree with advice and do not plan to put it on a mat.

I am going to do dust collection but have no idea which one to choose. I will probably only be running one tool (I guess obviously) at a time…table saw, miter saw, lathe eventually, drill press eventually, planer eventually…

Any suggestions of which one / kind to get? I hear that the cyclone type is best?

Great electrical input - this is going to happen on Monday…I am doing the subpanel and will have a lockable power box for the 230 V so the saw can be turned off at the saw (key) and at the wall just to ensure no one turns it on but me.


----------

